# House



## Alexa (Feb 24, 2009)

Anyone watching House series ? I just want to know what others think about Dr. House. 

Sometimes I think I understand him and then he makes something unexpected and drives me crazy.


----------



## PTeppic (Feb 25, 2009)

I've seen random episodes, and love it. But quite a Hugh fan, being Brit.


----------



## biodroid (Feb 25, 2009)

Haven't seen it but it's getting tedious with all these medical dramas


----------



## MontyCircus (Feb 25, 2009)

Good show.  House is a fantastic character.  But it does get pretty repetitive.

Strange unsolvable case (maybe a tumor they'll say).  Run some tests.  Talk things over again.  They think they solved it.  Nope not quite, trying that almost killed the patient.  House figures it out in the end.

It's House's caustic wit that makes the show.  The biggest problem with it I guess is that it's impossible to follow along the trail of the "whodunit" clues unless you're a medical professional.  At least in a Holmes story you got the victim and clues and could ponder things yourself before the big fun reveal.

Anyway, it's fun.  There are some great gross-out moments each show, some real classic ones too.  But season after season after season is a bit much for me.


----------



## Pyan (Feb 25, 2009)

Been hooked from the very first, not least for the outstanding, if somewhat unexpected talents of Hugh Laurie (anyone remember Jeeves and Wooster?).



biodroid said:


> Haven't seen it but it's getting tedious with all these medical dramas



Try it, Bio...it's not your average medical drama, not by a long chalk.


----------



## Alexa (Feb 26, 2009)

I must admit I saw all of them.*blush behind the screen*

I agree it's quite repetitive with diagnostics. Nevertheless when you hear replies like :   “Patient dead or do I need to do anything ? “ and see House swallow drugs like vicodin, geez he's playing good. 

I'm really curious how it will end. Maybe we'll see him finally maried with Lisa.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Feb 26, 2009)

You know, just once I would like to see a smart female boss that isn't a raving _word I can't say on here_. 

Seriously. 

And that is why I don't watch House.


----------



## MontyCircus (Feb 26, 2009)

dustinzgirl said:


> You know, just once I would like to see a smart female boss that isn't a raving _word I can't say on here_.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> And that is why I don't watch House.



I don't think Cutty's a bitch.  House just pushes her to her wits' end.  As he would with anyone regardless of gender I'm sure.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Feb 26, 2009)

Cuddy's alright.

I am a bit of a House fan, though it's tiresome waiting for the new seasons to arrive in the UK. I also wish the original team's replacements were better.


----------



## Daisy-Boo (Oct 2, 2009)

thaddeus6th said:


> Cuddy's alright.


 
I agree, her character has depth.

I'm not impressed with 13. I think the actress who plays her uses Botox because her face is like a mask.


----------



## Rodders (Oct 2, 2009)

Working shifts, i don't really get much regular time off to get into good TV these days however, this is a good series and i have enjoyed it very much when i have seen it. 

I have never understood why an English actor only to get him to do an American accent.


----------



## mygoditsraining (Oct 2, 2009)

Rodders said:


> I have never understood why an English actor only to get him to do an American accent.



Because then House's idiosyncracies would be largely written off as a cultural misunderstanding of the English, perhaps?

As for _why an English actor_, I gather from the making of on the first season DVD set it's because he did really well in screen tests (US accent included)


----------



## Alexa (Oct 4, 2009)

Did anyone see the first episodes from the new season (6) ?


----------



## Daisy-Boo (Oct 5, 2009)

Alexa said:


> Did anyone see the first episodes from the new season (6) ?


 
Yep, I saw the first (double) episode. Very good. I won't say anything else because I don't want to reveal any spoilers.


----------



## Alexa (Oct 6, 2009)

I saw them, too. Actually, I'm waiting for the 3th ep right now. 

So, what do you think ? How can House go back to diagnose medicine and give up at the hospital ? He could continue on the internet, but in this case he will have no staff to challenge him.


----------



## Alexa (Oct 6, 2009)

He's back !  

There is something else that confuses me. He didn't appear to have any other halucination during his hospitalisation. As he didn't take his medicine at the beginning, how can this be possible ?


----------



## Daisy-Boo (Oct 6, 2009)

Alexa said:


> I saw them, too. Actually, I'm waiting for the 3th ep right now.
> 
> So, what do you think ? How can House go back to diagnose medicine and give up at the hospital ? He could continue on the internet, but in this case he will have no staff to challenge him.


 
House in this season is so different I don't know what to expect from him. I wouldn't like it if he didn't have a team because they balance him. I also wonder if the new exorcised House will be as effective a Diagnostician as the old House was.

I'm also waiting for ep. 3 to see how he fares once he returns to the real world.


----------



## Daisy-Boo (Oct 6, 2009)

Alexa said:


> He's back !
> 
> There is something else that confuses me. He didn't appear to have any other halucination during his hospitalisation. As he didn't take his medicine at the beginning, how can this be possible ?


 
Though he did go through a hectic withdrawal. Remember the scene that showed him in bed, feverish and basically out of his mind?


----------



## SpaceShip (Oct 6, 2009)

Watched repeat episodes on late night TV (Sky) - the one where (terrible with names) one of them 'committed suicide' and the last episode, which I taped, failed to tape - arghhh! Can anyone send me a private message (obviously don't want to spoil it for others who haven't seen it) as to what happened in that last episode?

Like the series in general with its interwoven other storylines threadded through. Thing Hugh brill actor - loved him since Blackadder.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Oct 6, 2009)

This season is shaping up to be awesome. I still don't think Foreman is a good man to be in charge, though, but tonight's episode was brilliant. James Earl Jones never disappoints as an actor, and House was f***ing hilarious! "I'm not going to say a word." Ah, good times.....


----------



## buffyscrubs (Oct 9, 2009)

yeah i have watched that show house md right i like the charcter there!


----------



## steve12553 (Oct 11, 2009)

I watched it occasionally and liked it but I have trouble keeping track of when things are on. When I was laid up for six weeks after surgery last year I ran into some reruns and all day marathons. (Pain killers are more conducive to TV than reading) I eventually read somewhere that The House character is based on my favorite literary character. That hooked me and I've been a solid fan ever since. I could almost see Hugh Laurie leaving Baskerville Hall saying "Oh, Wilson, the Vicodan".


----------



## Alexa (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey Steve. Good to hear you are better. (don't forget to stop by at FC, too )

S.6 looks very promising so far. We have a mix of the old and the new House and it's quite hilarious. I can't wait to see the new episode this evening.


----------

